# java.sql.SQLException: After end of result set



## makin_toch (26 Mars 2009)

Salut

Voila j utilise jdbc dans le cadre d'une application. Je cherche à accede au dernier enregistrement d'un resultset . Chose ki devrait etre facile. Bon je vous laisse regarder le code. L'erreur que me renvoie Java est



```
java.SQL.SQLException: After end of a result set
```
CODE:


```
String res=mon_resultset.getString("login");
                                if(res.equals(""))
                                System.out.println ("Dans ma relation :") ;
             else
             System.out.println ("Dans ma relation ++++++++++:") ;
```

Merci d'avance


----------



## OlivierL (26 Mars 2009)

ton resultset est probablement vide. Il faut le scruter avec un while(monResultSest.next()) {...}


----------



## makin_toch (26 Mars 2009)

OlivierL a dit:


> ton resultset est probablement vide. Il faut le scruter avec un while(monResultSest.next()) {...}



merci beaucoup 
j'ai remplacé mon code par:


```
while (mon_resultset.next ()) {
 String res=mon_resultset.getString("login");
     if(res.equals("root"))
           System.out.println ("Login valide") ;
     else
           System.out.println ("Login invalide") ;
}
```

sa marche 100%


comment je peux comparer *mon_resultset.getString("login");*
avec un valeur saisie dans une zone texte  *String login=jTextField1.getText(); *(interface)

merci une autre fois


----------



## Lapin Masqué (26 Mars 2009)

```
(mon_resultset.getString("login")).equals(jTextField1.getText());
```


----------



## makin_toch (26 Mars 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> ```
> (mon_resultset.getString("login")).equals(jTextField1.getText());
> ```



merci de votre aide
dsl je suis débutant

voici le code de la zone d'insertion du login:


```
private void loginActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                      
    // TODO add your handling code here:
    String res=mon_resultset.getString("login");
    if (res.equals(jTextField1.getText()))
            
       System.out.println("login valide");
      else
       System.out.println("login invalide");
}
```
*

cannot find symbol: variable mon_resultset*

*cannot find symbol: variable jTextField1*


----------



## Lapin Masqué (26 Mars 2009)

Faudrait qu'on voie toute ta classe, parce que là le compilateur ne trouve pas les variables que tu appelles.


----------

